# This is disgusting,but a must see....



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This takes place in Indiana.Go to the site and see videos presented in court.In one of them the doped buck is propped up and falls down.The camera is shut off and he is propped up again and shot...$15,000

Deer are tranqualized....measured,scooped with a bucket into a fenced enclosure and shot.

Everyone needs to boycott Jimmy Houston and his TV show....this guy is no sportsman.

http://real-hunters.com/bellar-trial-video.cfm


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

There is no words to explain what I just saw...

uke:

I'd like to dope those "hunters" and shoot them in a pen...


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :******: :evil:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Ajax (Jan 19, 2006)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :******: :******: uke: uke: the ppl responsible for that kind of stuff should be drugged & placed in a small fenced in enclosure & let the deer have their revenge


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

how could the people shooting those trophies even be slightly excited, that is an insult to the pure defintion of hunting :eyeroll:


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

they should give the people lots of beer and make em drunk then put em in a pen with a bull moose in rut....id like to see them escape :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Jimmy, why??????


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

There is no words to describe what i just saw, that is Unbelievable
:eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

WTF! Just when you think you've seen it all...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats digusting what idiots! :******: :******: :******:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Personally I cannot stand Jimmy Houston, He is nothing but a stupid motor mouth, and now I have a good reason to dislike him.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wonder........how many deer and elk from ND high fenced farms end up in these caged shoots around the country?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Here is an article that is the end result of this Video*

*I posted this on another thread earlier.*

'Canned hunts' all about the trophy, not the sport

By Mark Crowley-Warrick Publishing Online

A two-week trial that concluded this week in South Bend will undoubtedly set the parameters for "high-fenced" hunting in the Hoosier state and elsewhere in the nation.

It has also exposed to the public as to just what a farce these operations really are. The hunts are all about big trophy bucks and not the sport of hunting.

The subject of "canned hunts," or hunting behind fences, has been festering in Indiana over the last three years. Opponents, comprised of hunters and conservation groups, have argued from the beginning that these types of hunts are not hunting.

Their argument is simple: There is no sense of fair chase and it cheapens the sport by placing a dollar value on the animal itself.

The trial centered around the crusader of "high-fenced" hunting Russell Bellar, owner of Bellar's Place, a 1,400 acre deer farm near Peru.

At one time he offered outdoor writers, including this one, the opportunity to hunt a specific buck at no charge to prove his point that these types of operations really are hunting.

However, as it came out in testimony, most of the deer were killed in penned areas ranging from three to 10 acres. Other deer farmers from around the state had heralded Bellar as the "messiah" who would lead the charge to legitimize such hunting operations.

Bellar and his farm manager, Hinds Tom Jones, faced 39 counts following an intense investigation by the Indiana Department of Natural Resources and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

Some of the counts centered around violations of the Lacy Act that prohibits the transportation and sale through interstate commerce of any wildlife taken or possessed in violation of state law.

Hinds was the first called to the stand. He had reached a plea agreement in exchange for testimony against Bellar. He presented the first round of damning evidence against Bellar and how he operated.

_*Over the two week period more than 70 witnesses were called and included such names as renowned outdoor TV personality Jimmy Houston, country music star Ronnie Dunn of Brooks and Dunn, former Miami Dolphins quarterback Jeff Wickersham and Fred Rowan, CEO of Carter's Clothing, Inc. *_

*Some of the witnesses paid as much as $25,000 to kill specific bucks. *

Indiana law prohibits the killing of specific bucks and to get around this, Bellar at one time allegedly released two deer into the fenced area, one of which had its antlers sawed off to stubs so that the hunter would know which deer he paid for.

Here's a recap of how these witnesses characterized the hunts:

Dunn testified that Bellar had pointed out a specific deer for him to kill in a small pen. Dunn commented that it was like "slaughtering cattle."

Wickersham said he chose the deer he killed from a magazine and paid $20,000 to kill that one deer. The deer had been brought from another farm, drugged and released into the pen. Bellar and his employees then herded the deer away from the fence for Wickersham to shoot in about 30 minutes.

Rowan testified that he and his son shot three bucks in a four-hour span and paid $20,000 for the largest deer and $8,000 to $10,000 for the smaller two. 

But these weren't the only hunters called to the stand. According to news reports, witness after witness told the same type of stories where deer were drugged, shot with a variety of weapons in small fenced areas, including rifles which are illegal in Indiana.

Many told of how the hunts were then staged for video cameras to make the hunts look legitimate.

One hunter even testified that fake blood was applied to the animal to make it look more realistic. "That was a nice touch," the hunter testified.

But the money and the fact that the deer were drugged and shot behind fences aren't the core of the legal issue.

What the investigation uncovered were violations of Indiana hunting laws ranging from the use of illegal weapons, taking more than one buck per year, hunting over bait, use of drugs banned in animals meant for human consumption, illegal sale of wildlife, the hunting of specific deer and the failure to obtain hunting licenses.

Many witnesses said they were improperly informed that they needed hunting licenses and could not use certain weapons.

In some cases, they claimed they were told outright that since Bellar's Place was a deer farm, some of these laws did not apply. But they did.

*The trial has now since concluded and realizing that he has been caught dead behind a fence, so to speak, Bellar reached a plea that will undoubtedly land him in jail for several years in addition to more than $575,000 in fines and restitution. *
The details of the trial go on and on, much too long for this column space.

The one thing that the trial does bring out is that "canned hunts" are bad news. They project a bad image for the sport and takes away any sense of fair chase. Unfortunately, the issue of this sort of hunting isn't dead yet.

*Prior to the "truth" coming out as to just how bad this "business" is, deer farmers from around the state have been courting Indiana lawmakers to pass new laws that would take management of white-tailed deer and other cervids away from the DNR and place it into the hands of the newly formed Indiana Department of Agriculture so that they can be treated simply as livestock. *

Emergency rules were put into place two years ago that halted the transportation of live cervids in and out of Indiana in an attempt to prevent Chronic Wasting Disease from entering our state.

Let's hope more are on the way to protect hunting itself.

*If "canned hunting" is eventually legitimized in this state, Indiana can be proud of the fact that the sport of hunting has been slaughtered, just like the deer in small pens at Bellar's Place. *
-----

Mark Crowley can be reached via e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

that was the most pathetic and disgusting things i have ever seen. I guess that just confirms what most of us have always suspected about these hunts on TV, besides eastmans and drury outdoors i think most of the deer hunts are in fenced in areas all be it most probably in bigger pens then these deer were shot but none the less in pens and i believe it should be illegal to hunt in fenced in areas PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I sent him an email to jimmy houston @
http://www.jimmyhouston.com/page.php?page=contact

here's the email i sent

I am very dissapointed to see the video of you hunting drugged deer in a tiny penned in area that is pathetic and i will never watch or buy any of your vidoes ever again. You are a phony and i am going to send the link of the video to everyone i know.

send him emails telling him what a piece of crap he is!!!!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I sent one as well. Remember though, the best way to let them know how you feel is by boycotting things they are sponsored with. Send the sponsors of his show a email, that will hurt even more.


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for bringing this outrage to my attention. I will be watching Jimmy's next outdoor show to make a complete list of his sponsors. I will then foreward your informative link to everyone of them asking them if they are aware of this "sportsman's" recent activities.The easiest way to get to slobs like this is to hit 'em in the wallet! Contact his sponsors and express your displeasure.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/s/g_tv_d ... uston.html

http://www.jimmyhouston.com/index.php


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

SLow up folks not all the details are out yet just so you know.

Jimmy testified for the prosecution.

Several folks involved in the case were planted to collect evidence.

Before we go and trash a man get the whole story direct from the source before we all make an uninformed decision based on disgusted knee jerk reactions.

If these folks knowingly and willingly participated in the incident then nail them personally I want to know more before I send a man to the chair.

Just my .02


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is what jimmy says

http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index ... 222.0.html


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Now his wife started a thread also

http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index ... 223.0.html


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The real issue is canned hunts! This and other actions by unscrupulous operations needs to be at the forefront next session to stop this from spreading in ND!

I remain opposed to commercial operations of any kind because even the good ones lead to bad ones trying to get a piece of the pie! Simply put canned hunting and commercialization needs to be severely limited or outlawed completely!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mnwatrfwl said:


> SLow up folks not all the details are out yet just so you know.
> 
> Jimmy testified for the prosecution.
> 
> ...


OK....I read his response.Doesn't change the fact that he knew it was a high fenced area.He didn't do a thing about it until contacted by the law and probably told he would be prosecuted if he didn't cooperate.Either he is aweful stupid or didn't care...still a scum bag as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Now why I don't get why anyone would do this I support the right to do it. As long as the animals are raised in humane conditions I don't have a problem. This is agriculture. These aren't wild animals. It is the same as a farmer turning someone loose in the pasture. The animals were raised for this purpose the same as a hog raised for bacon. MMMM bacon.

The hard part is drawing the line. Now, you all have much better pheasant hunting than I do here in WA but how is this different than an upland preserve. OK, no fences can keep the birds in and a far number do not get killed (right away and some make through winter). But its not really that different. I don't go very often but I've been to a preserve 5 times in my life and I want to be able to keep doing it if I chose.

Another thing that worries me is that if this goes, then what about shooting tame birds for Field Trials/ Hunt Test / or just dog training.

Some may find that distasteful too, but the bottom line is that these aren't wild animals. They were raised to be killed, just like cattle, sheep, pigs, chickens, and on and on.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Brian, we are wrestling with this very problem of big game ranching in ND right now, and all states should. Many have outlawed it completly and more have severly restricted it.

1. The risk of CWD and other diseases spreading to and infecting the wild herd is real and proven. The track record is there.

2. There is no fair chase involved. The lack of ethics are reflected on all hunting in the public mind, when sport hunting is already under assult. It is thrill killing and no different than fighting two dogs in a barrel.

3. These are not "domestic" animals, they are wild animals raised in captivity. Neither settlers nor Native Americans had domestic cervids.

4. Escapes from these game ranches are guarenteed.

5. Game ranching is dependent on genetic modification ( AI and selective breeding) to maximize antler size (marketability) at the real detrimental risk of changing the gene pool of the wild herd.

6. Due to the huge sums involved buying trophy antlers this enterprise feeds into illeagl activities of transportation and poaching.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Mr. Monson.

What about raising game animals for other uses rather than "hunting"? That's where the high end doe in estrus and elk scent comes from.

I disagree that these operations have anything to do with poaching of trophy animals. I can't make that connection.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WOW, thats horrible! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :******:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Isn't Jimmy Houston the guy that says "I told the cameraman to get the damn net!" 
I am not a big fan of canned hunts.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Brian these hunts just fuel the anti-hunters fire and they use them against us saying we bruttaly and cold bloodedly slaughter and kill animals that have been drugged so we can watch them suffer. Something like that.

Plus jimmy was laughing at the deer when it was walking funny.


----------

